

How to save the economy: Reverse Inheritence - yummyfajitas
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/14/opinion/14johnson.html?ref=opinion

======
shalmanese
In other words, this is a plan to turn society from figuratively mortgaging
our children's future literally mortgaging our children's future?

